# Sony bravia kdl-52z4500 200hz lcd



## Daz80j (Mar 25, 2011)

Hey people I'm new to this forum.....I have a problem I have purchased this so called state of the art LCD but I can only play the ps3 @ 1080i not 1080p .....what's the deal I have gone through all the settings on both the tv and ps3.....surely this tv plays 1080p and if it dosnt what am I missing out on is 1080i much different or better


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

How is the PS3 connected to the TV?


----------



## Daz80j (Mar 25, 2011)

By a gold plated hdmi


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

I can't find much info on this set as it's not sold in the US. HDMI should work fine as long as it's HDMI 1.3 compliant or better.


----------

